

How can I get a meeting with Alexis Ohanian, a Y Combinator Ambassador? - tomhoward
http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/How-can-I-get-a-meeting-with-Alexis-Ohanian-a-YCombinator-Ambassador

======
jbhelms
I second what both those people said. I had a nice email exchange with him
about my startup. It didn't turn into a meeting like it did for the second
person, but he did help me. Also, you can find him on Reddit as well. I have
never met him in person, but from our interactions, email and Reddit, he seems
like a really nice guy.

